# Dog breaths book



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Any one read dog breaths coyote hunting book? Not the free one but the ten dollar one promising to help you put down dogs. I have read plenty of basic tips and just wanna know if this will be a waste of money or not.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Filthyoter said:


> Any one read dog breaths coyote hunting book? Not the free one but the ten dollar one promising to help you put down dogs. I have read plenty of basic tips and just wanna know if this will be a waste of money or not.


Depends on what you know already. I bought his book last year,out of curiosity, as a call maker and hunter i wanted to see what an "expert" had to say,everything he covered i had already been practising years ago. But i do recommend it for those getting started. He touches on basic hunting principles, such as wind, and access, but nothing astonishing.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks, glad i did not buy it then. I understand approaching a stand, playing the wind, and everything. however, I just am having a hard time making it happen. My hunting partner is starting to lose faith in the sport and I am trying to find a way to make it happen soon to make him realize we are not completely wasting our time lol.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Filthyoter said:


> thanks, glad i did not buy it then. I understand approaching a stand, playing the wind, and everything. however, I just am having a hard time making it happen. My hunting partner is starting to lose faith in the sport and I am trying to find a way to make it happen soon to make him realize we are not completely wasting our time lol.


Keep at it. I'm on my second year and haven't nailed one yet. The weather is about to turn in our favor. They'll be getting hungry, despite, and mating season will be here soon also. Mapes has told me it took him 4 years to get his first. I know Fr3db3ar got off his 3 year dry spell this year. It happens. A lot of the vets say most new guys quit within 2 years. Scout like crazy, play the wind, and don't give up!


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

I wont be giving up, but would like to keep my hunting partner so hunting isnt so lonely haha. And yes I am hoping with these frigid temps and good amounts of snow will get them on the prowl for a mid day snack. next Saturday or Sunday if the wind allows I will be hunting all day. I am thinking about hunting a large public land swamp area with hundreds of acres. Making only 20 minute stands in each location and moving 700 yards between sets. I am thinking I have to cover more ground, rather than calling in one set location and calling it quits for the spot.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Filthyoter said:


> I wont be giving up, but would like to keep my hunting partner so hunting isnt so lonely haha. And yes I am hoping with these frigid temps and good amounts of snow will get them on the prowl for a mid day snack. next Saturday or Sunday if the wind allows I will be hunting all day. I am thinking about hunting a large public land swamp area with hundreds of acres. Making only 20 minute stands in each location and moving 700 yards between sets. I am thinking I have to cover more ground, rather than calling in one set location and calling it quits for the spot.


Stay at least 40 minutes.Your distance between sets is good.
Hunting with snow on the ground is a marvelous teacher. It lets you know what your doing wrong. I always circle downwind of my stand after a set to see if anything came in and left because of scent.
I am convinced being successful is all about timing (you cant killem if they aint there)and not getting busted. 
Your tactict of staying all day in a large area does work but remember yotes have a long range.
I was out a couple days ago and walked well over 5 miles in one spot then drove to another and walked another 3. Both spots were good areas, lots of cover, plenty of prey animals but i only crossed 3 sets of tracks.
It's a tough gig. Stay with it.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

I first got interested in calling by watching these predator shows on TV. But at that time little did I know that hunting out west and hunting in the East has its differences. Now I'm not an expert nor do I claim to be, but I've heard I'm more than one account especially from dog breath's videos. I have watch some of his YouTube videos explaining his set ups. My question is do you guys have any experience with Open area calling, and actually getting them to commit to coming out into the open for a shot even if it is just a quick one? One of his videos I saw he sets up no more than 20 yards from the corner of Oak Wood line and gets ready for his "bark and shoot". This is my first year of calling and I have yet to be successful I was just curious of how you experience callers call and do you frequently have them come out for maybe 100 200 300 yard shots or do you stick close to Brushy areas and wait for him to peek out?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is my second year and I haven't gotten one yet so take it for what it's worth... I've called in 2 coyotes across open feilds. The first was a big adult that I had spotted walking towards the feild for a last light set. It was chasing deer in the feild (300yds out). The 2 track I was on was in a low but wide open area. The Second coyote was one I spotted at first light as I walked towards my set spot. It was already out in some corn stubble about 400 yds out.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

During midday, daylight hours you will be hard pressed to get them into an open area, an edge, sure. At night and first and last light, you up your chances of them coming out into the open.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

aschmidt said:


> I first got interested in calling by watching these predator shows on TV. But at that time little did I know that hunting out west and hunting in the East has its differences. Now I'm not an expert nor do I claim to be, but I've heard I'm more than one account especially from dog breath's videos. I have watch some of his YouTube videos explaining his set ups. My question is do you guys have any experience with Open area calling, and actually getting them to commit to coming out into the open for a shot even if it is just a quick one? One of his videos I saw he sets up no more than 20 yards from the corner of Oak Wood line and gets ready for his "bark and shoot". This is my first year of calling and I have yet to be successful I was just curious of how you experience callers call and do you frequently have them come out for maybe 100 200 300 yard shots or do you stick close to Brushy areas and wait for him to peek out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


 Only once have i ever called one out into the open, but it was a small opening.A frozen beaver pond maybe 100 x 100 yards. He came out of the cedars and up the frozen river and stopped in the middle of the pond. I blasted him at 10 yards. I was sitting in a snowdrift next to an old dead standing tree camoed out in overwhites.
edit:This was at the noon hour, I wasnt expecting him to come into the opening I was in the middle of the pond watching the edges of the pond and the frozen waterway.


----------



## smithers (Jan 8, 2006)

If you heard someone screaming bloody murder would you?

A: Run out into the open and see what was going on
B: Sneak up on an edge and see what was going on
C: Ignore the screams of bloody murder
D:Take a route way down wind and sniff out the bloody murder
E: Wait til dark and investigate the area


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I choose B


----------



## smithers (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm a B guy too. I know that I'm using human emotions and rationale in reference to a wild animal but that's what I have, so that's what I use.


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

smithers said:


> Yeah, I'm a B guy too. I know that I'm using human emotions and rationale in reference to a wild animal but that's what I have, so that's what I use.



I was gonna say f, call 911 let the police deal with it. &#128521; lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sure a coyote distress call might be like someone screaming bloody murder but I think a rabbit sound is like hearing a pressure cooker. If they are desperate enough and feel safe there, they might come it.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

I think a lot has to do with how pressured they are. All my hunting is done on public lands and I stopped trying to bring them into any opening. I'm a firm believer that they learn fast which fields are consistently called, and they learn its a danger call lol.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

I wanna know why Michigan hunting is so hard, and upstate New York the dogs come charging into open fields all morning. Downwind outdoors drives me crazy because it's the same kind of turf I'm hunting, but seems like they either have more dogs or stupid dogs


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been chasing yotes for two yrs. I will say it's the most challenging task. I have went through a few buddies that gave up and said I'm crazy. But have also got a few buddies just as hooked as I am. I think once u call one in your hooked. As to bringing them in the open the first one I called in came running directly to the call knocked it over and turned around and was gone just as fast. He came about 75 yrds across the field. Another night I played bay bee cottontail for 42 minutes straight and had a double come in directly down wind of the caller. I mean directly down wind they came up the exact same row of corn stubble that the caller was sitting in. Couldn't believe how well they can pin point the sound. Have also brought them out into the open several other times but of course always at night. It can be done. I have called in 10-12 so far just haven't connected was only able to get one shot off so far. Hopefully it will happen soon so my wife doesn't start thinking something else is going on when I leave at sundown and don't return till sunrise! Good luck to all my fellow yote chasers!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Filthyoter said:


> I wanna know why Michigan hunting is so hard, and upstate New York the dogs come charging into open fields all morning. Downwind outdoors drives me crazy because it's the same kind of turf I'm hunting, but seems like they either have more dogs or stupid dogs


They don't have near the amour of hunters or hunting pressure as Michigan!


----------



## smithers (Jan 8, 2006)

They will come out in the great wide open at night; that's why people hunt field edges at night. During the day, in most of Michigan, good luck. They might respond across an open field during daylight, but I'd rather up my odds and hunt thicker stuff and not have to worry about whether they will or won't. I hunt the field edges at night, because they are definitely more likely come out and expose themselves, and it's easier for ME to see them in the open at night. It's, IMO, easier for ME to see them before they see me in thick cover in the day. That's my reasoning.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

If the snow is over your boots, cedar swamps, cedar swamps, cedar swamps.


----------

